# Hollywood Beach Tower, 3 nights 1/28, 1/29, 1/30



## carneyk06 (Jan 7, 2015)

I own week 4 at Hollywood Beach Tower Resort on beautiful Hollywood Beach, FL. I have 3 nights left available for responsible party to enjoy. Wed. 1/28, Thurs. 1/29, and Fri. 1/30. $100 per night. Take 2 or 3 nights.

Unit is a studio, sleeps two, direct ocean views, king bed, bath, fridge, micro.
Resort and units have been completely re-done. Unit located on 7th floor with direct ocean views.

Please contact owner Kevin and transaction can be completed via pay pal.

Thank you.


----------



## carneyk06 (Jan 11, 2015)

Can't believe still available. Escape the brutal cold for a few days in Paradise!


----------



## carneyk06 (Jan 22, 2015)

Still available, last call. Beautiful South Florida weather next week.

Please contact Kevin. 305-393-4215


----------

